# I need advise, or otherwise i'm going insane...



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

... it's about my foster Chris. 

*removed*... if that dog was in inexperienced hands, no wonder that kid was scared and the family got rid of him. 

It's not about aggression, that is not what it is. He is uncontrollably wild. Just wild. Not aggressive wild, just wild. You know those movie dogs, that you always run after because they've done something? That is how I feel and I've been trying to mentally and physically stimulate him but nothing helps. He's like goofy crazy/wild, runing, bouning through the house like he got stung by a bee. Throwing heavy bones through the air, leaving dints in the hardwood floor. 

Have you ever had five dogs, chasing each other through the house like idiots? That's what it is like with him and he doesn't get tired at all. I have to put him into the crate to have the other dogs calm down and to give everybody a break. 

He keeps peeing into the house even though he has access to the garden at all times, nope, he is standing right in the open door, peeing on the carpet. I was like "YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME."

He's a shepherd/husky mix, except for the black&tan color, there is nothing Shepherdish about him. 

Has anyone ever dealt with a Husky? 
Crate training him is a pain in the behind. I started crate training him the day he got here, yet he still pees into the house, he's whining, talking, screaming, barking because he hates the crate. I tried to give him stuffed kongs, Nylabones, real bones, bullysticks, ice-cream but nothing helps, he ignores all the goodies and keeps complaining while he's trying to dig through the crate. 

I am at a point where I am trying to ignore all the complainin, have him on a strict rotation schedule, put him on a leash, take him out so he has no choice but to pee and then he's allowed to stay out for one or two hours where he's got some quality time, and then he goes back into the crate until the next time he's got to pee. 

I mean... REALLY? Standing in the open door, to the garden, peeing on the carpet? 

Any advise what could help to actually teach him something? 
I've seen Huskies in my old club and it took them five times longer than anyone else. They were the sweetest dogs but waaay to independent and crazy wild bouncing around. Everybodies friend but could care less about their handlers... 

I thought it was just a stereotype... how else can you tire them out? I thought about bike riding but I don't dare take him on a bike, he can't even really walk on a leash yet without pulling you down the road... I never thought I'd say that either but maybe I should try a prong to give him a quick wake up call and go from there? 

Ya'll know me, I try anything positive first but nothing works so far and maybe a quick, harsh correction is what he needs? 

You know, if there was one bit of a mean dog in him, it wouldn't make it so hard to put a prong on him, but his behaviour is just as dangerous...


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I would go with the prong, but it almost sounds as if it will not fase him one bit. There is someone local that has huskies and trains them for sled. They have the carts with wheels for summer training. That would be someone to contact, and I will work on finding out who they are for you. And as far as personality, I am sure they can clue you in on the breed.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

That would be awesome. Thank you so much Dawn. Maybe I am reading up on huskies too. There is a forum I am lurking around... boy oh boy.. that boy is something else... really, the sweetest dog and when he's got his moments he comes to snuggle with you and you forget about all the crazyness for a brief moment, until he comes up with his next prank. 

Have you ever had the feeling a dog is outsmarting you? He's doing that CONSTANTLY. He is standing in front of you, and you can literally see his brain working. I swear that dog is smarter than any other dog I've ever seen. Heck, he's smarter than mine. There has got to be some way to put that to use.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Food Puzzle games? It would at least keep him occupied for all of 5 minutes...I too have heard horror stories about huskies.

Is there an enclosed tennis court near where you live? When my GSD starts bouncing, I take her to one. Let her run for 10-20 minutes. BE CAREFUL. The cement will wear down those nails like no bodies business. I use them because the fencing is TALL. No way any dog could jump it. Good luck!


----------



## rblanshan (Jun 23, 2011)

If I were you, I would do what you were thinking about doing and put him on a strict rotation schedule. Start back at square one. He needs to earn your trust and you need to show him how to act and I think the easiest way is to put him on a rotation. Definitely work with him one on one with a leash. Huskies can run, and run, and run...so if you can get him to the point where he can run while you bike, that would be the easiest (on you) way to get his energy out. They are hyper active dogs and have TONS of energy. They also LOVE to dig and are notorious escape artists, so don't leave him outside for long if you notice he likes to dig. There are TONS of "found huskies" on craigslist (and I was one of them) and I was shocked at how many people emailed me saying their dog got out without them knowing. Oh, and try a blanket over his kennel to shush him, worked wonders for my GSD. Good luck...sounds like you will need it!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

dawnandjr said:


> I would go with the prong, but it almost sounds as if it will not fase him one bit. There is someone local that has huskies and trains them for sled. They have the carts with wheels for summer training. That would be someone to contact, and I will work on finding out who they are for you. And as far as personality, I am sure they can clue you in on the breed.


I agree, I'm not an expert but I think I would look into training to pull a sled or some type of weight to wear him down.


----------



## Oldnewbie (Jul 21, 2011)

It's strange that cusswords are starred out but it's OK to say _*removed*_! Talk about a double standard.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

No one will ever be happy about the swear settings. Can everyone stop derailing threads, only commenting about the silly stars? START YOUR OWN THREAD or mention it, and participate in the actual conversation!

If someone whines about my use of 'silly' I'll hit the roof. Adults, where are you?


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Ah yes welcome to the insane world of the husky.

Unfortunately you are experiencing what almost all young huskies are like. For the most part. Which is the reason why there are so many pure bred huskies in rescues and shelters. They are insane, stubborn, and independent. I know, I own one. Most people are not prepared to dealing with such a different dog. 

First, puzzle games are below their intellect. He sounds like he has some separation anxiety (most do) and just needs to RUN! 

Here is my suggestion. Get him a harness and you either a pair or roller blades or a bike. Take him only for a good run, then and only then will you be able to begin correcting other behavior issues. He has SO MUCH pent of energy he is absolutely INSANE! The only thing that is going to release the energy is to do what is natural to him, RUN. 

Once you have taken him on a run and exercised his need then you can begin some obedience. I am sure he is very food motivated (only after his urge for running has been met), try hot dogs and work on basic obedience. 

1. Run the dog
2. Work the dogs mind
3. Reward the dog with love


As for the peeing in the carpet, he is testing you. They are dominant little suckers and will try you. Has he had a staring contest with you yet? If you let him win you are beneath him. Peeing on your carpet is another way of him just showing that this is his house, not yours, he will do as he pleases.

Siberian Huskies are NOT like any other breed. It takes a strong willed person to own one of these dogs and lots of patience and persistence. Good luck, I am happy to answer any of your questions.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I have no experience in this at all, but how about a backpack for him weighed down with a couple of water bottles? I like the cart idea too.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I think for now, the bike has to do it and i really hope it doesn't end up in a disaster. 

Usually I am a very strong willed, confident person, but with him, I am not sure if bike riding is a good idea. Maybe I should go to the dog park, let him chase the ball for an entire day first and then try to start the bike riding. Anything else would probably be too dangerous. 



> As for the peeing in the carpet, he is testing you. They are dominant little suckers and will try you. Has he had a staring contest with you yet? If you let him win you are beneath him. Peeing on your carpet is another way of him just showing that this is his house, not yours, he will do as he pleases


Staring contest? He was trying to stare me down and the second I reached for his collar, he went for my arm (mouthing), jumped in a circle and off he went. Then he started dodging me, bouncing around, like it's a game (and it probably was to him, he had a blast). I had to corner him in the kitchen and he finally gave up, let me grab the collar and I was able to put him into the crate. 

It sounds like the best way to deal with those dogs is to have them on a strict schedule, and have them on a controlled exercise program. 

I have not seen him dig yet, usually he's too involved with Judge and the other Foster.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

A husky/GSD mix is my dream dog in many ways. That is when they are adults. No way I'd willingly get a puppy/adolescent one. I have oodles of patience and experience with difficult dogs, but I know Huskies and they are beyond my limit. My sister has two Huskies and they run that house. Eight foot fences and railroad ties sunk in concrete FINALLY stopped that twosome from roaming. Cost her 1000's of dollars, granted she could have a pet buffalo if the notion stuck. It's maximum security prison worthy fencing.

"May I have a hyper-intelligent dog with endless energy and a disposition that challenges authority at every chance. I'd also like this animal to be supremely athletic and prone to digging. Thanks." <-----Get handed a GSD/SB Husky mix.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

suzzyq01 said:


> Ah yes welcome to the insane world of the husky.
> 
> Unfortunately you are experiencing what almost all young huskies are like. For the most part. Which is the reason why there are so many pure bred huskies in rescues and shelters. They are insane, stubborn, and independent. I know, I own one. Most people are not prepared to dealing with such a different dog.
> 
> ...


My advice is to put suzzyq01 on speed-dial.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

No kidding... they hould have advertised him as a husky/mix that would be much more appropriate.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

FRANK< we can't monitor every single post 24/7, that's why we rely on MEMBERS to hit the "CONTACT" button..I just happened in here and REMOVED the offending wording, as I REMOVED you repeating it.

Mrs K, well welcome to the world of huskies..They have energy to burn and then some, are basically an independent breed and do what pleases them. Tho I have met many that are really nice well behaved dogs.

I'd go with upping that exercise, cart pulling, bike riding if you think he won't break your neck 

While he sounds like a nice dog, frankly, I haven't got the patience for one upsetting my applecart like that, it would drive me nuts, but good luck to you


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

HAHA!

Happy to assist in any way. I have held small seminars for a group I am a part of, The Boston Snow Dogs and done education on training Siberian Huskies. It is NOT an easy task. Especially if you are used to GSD's or any other breed that is willing to please their owners. 

I feel like my Sibe Onyx is on the lower end on the energy spectrum but his stubbornness, intelligence, and Independence are really high.

I have read almost every book out there on Huskies, am on the Siberian husky forum, and have taken countless classes. This is a subject I am very knowledgeable on.

The best advice I can give is to NEVER BACK DOWN. Do not let him frustrate you to quit. In his eyes, he won. This gives him more power. 

Happy to skype with you about him, just pm me. Your doing a good thing.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

My girl Bunny is a Shepherd Husky mix and boy was she wild those first two years! I actually had people give me their sympathies :rofl:

She is highly intelligent but just wanted to run, run, run. I was skeptical about biking with her for fear of being run into a bush but surprisingly she did amazing. As soon as we reached faster speeds she became focused. That would be my only suggestion at this point. You got to find something to drain that energy and I don't believe a human alone can do it. You'll tire before the dog. A bike or a sled/cart is your best bet.

Good luck!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> My advice is to put suzzyq01 on speed-dial.


:rofl: 

Mrs K I owned a Husky, I feel your pain. :laugh: Backpacks and some kind of carting or sled pulling does help to tire them out. Ours was a purebred, smart, smart, smart, but very independent. Not an easy dog to train, they don't seem to bond to their humans like a GSD (my experience) so the need to please is lower. 
As a puppy ours was very destructive. Seriously, in the blink of an eye he'd be eating woodwork, grabbing a pillow off the couch and tearing it to shreds before I could get to him...The sad thing was, I was in the same room with him...talk about fast, yeesh! Can't tell you how many times he ripped the leash out of my hand and took off running. Call of the wild....I'm getting a headache thinking about it. If you can get them trained they're wonderful dogs. Getting there can be agonizing, lol. 

People always say a GSD needs a job, I think this is equally if not more important for a Husky. I think I've said this before...I'd love to own another one. If I lived on 20 acres, in Alaska.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have an idea, drop him off at Suzzyq's house LOL


----------



## Zuiun (Jul 1, 2011)

My girl, Tsura, is a year old and I've raised her from a pup.

She is a GSD / Husky mix. And she is sassy as heck well, you get the idea.

The thing is, you can see the conflict in her. The GSD part wants nothing more than to please and obey. The husky in her is like an Attention Deficit suffering super genius spaz.

Example: When I give her treats, I don't just make her do one trick. She has to sit, shake, sit up, lay down and roll over. I always vary the order. Doesn't matter. As soon as I get out the treats, she will run through the whole routine before I even give the first command and then sit there and give me a "I've done my part now let's get on with the SNACKS!"

She's great at testing boundaries, but she is extremely well behaved with me. My girlfriend is a different story. Tsura is still unsure of which of them is in charge and will test Sam at every opportunity.

I totally agree with the comment that most dog puzzles are beneath her intellect. Tsura enjoys the games, but figures them out almost as quickly as you set them in front of her.

Despite her strong will, she is becoming a really great dog. But that's only because I never give in to her. I *ALWAYS* win. She initiates tug of war with a toy? Fine. But the game doesn't end until I win. She tries to sneak out of her stay position before I release her and Brody for food? Fine. We'll wait two more minutes. Tries to snatch a treat before I give it to her? It goes to Brody and she has to start all over again.

So I'll second the exercise comments and my only other piece of advice is to win. Whatever task you're trying to get the dog to do, always win. It's a battle of wills and yours has to come out on top. I know. Easier said than done, and tough because it will require you to spend more time sometimes when it would just be easier to drop it.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I wonder if you could create your own sled using a child's wagon and a regular harness. Add weight to the sled as your pup gets used to the idea. Hec, put one of your GSDs in the wagon. Have your own circus going!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

The thing is, I was told that he can't be re-homed with that kind of behaviour and I was like "Look, all he needs is a husky experienced home, otherwise he's going to be with us in two more years and honestly, I might have strangled him by then..." LOL

I think husky experienced people would be much more appropriate than me. I'll give it a try but I have four more dogs to work with and one dog can not take all the focuse and the center of attention and for the past three weeks that has been the case.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well it doesn't sound like he is mean or aggressive, just a wild child, I would think anyone wishing to take ON a wild child like this, he'd be the ticket

One of the perks of fostering I guess..

I' like the suggestion of even using a kids wagon type thing, fill it with some weight and get him going !

The positive is, he's probably giving your dogs ALOT of exercise.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I' like the suggestion of even using a kids wagon type thing, fill it with some weight and get him going !


:thumbup:

Another thought, you can use just about anything for a sled, no wheels needed. Any plastic rubbermaid type storage container (the short ones that go under a bed) with a hole on each side, a little rope and a harness. Add weight gradually.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

another thought,,throw all the other dogs IN whatever you get him to pull,,Fun for all


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

There is not a single mean bone in him. He's a bit mouthy and when he's cuddling he likes to nibble on your hand and fingers but it's all in a sweet good way. 

He's just a wild boy, that's it. The shelter said that he's food aggressive but I don't have issues with that either. There is no aggression whatsoever. 

Oh yes, he is giving them tons of exercise. Especially Judge, Kia (second foster) and Chris, those three are perfect for each other. But having all of them running through the house, gawsh... :help:


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

The kids wagon is a great idea. I'll try that. Maybe he can pull the neighborhood kids around. That would probably tire him out too. 




Whiteshepherds said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Another thought, you can use just about anything for a sled, no wheels needed. Any plastic rubbermaid type storage container (the short ones that go under a bed) with a hole on each side, a little rope and a harness. Add weight gradually.





> I' like the suggestion of even using a kids wagon type thing, fill it with some weight and get him going !


I could take him to tractor supply and have him pull the dog food at home. If that doesn't tire him out, I don't know what does


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

well Mrs K , they are a breed with endurance !!! 

Can you get a treadmill instead of getting on a bike and being pulled off or into traffic or flying over the handle bars when the dog crosses in front of you.

Too bad you can't get husky power --- have the dog generate power while he is running on the treadmill. 

The peeing on the floor that would get my goat , especially in front of the door. 
Maybe this pooch needs to be taken outside and put in to an enclosure (totally escape proof ) and left until he has done his business. Repeat several times a day .

Is this a case where an e-collar is justified . At first drip of urine in the wrong spot he gets a little buzz - just enough to interrupt and then you rush him out . 
- spent part of morning reading B F Skinners' book "The Shaping of a Behaviourist"

Coren -- suggests that the husky requires 25 to 40 repititions to learn to connect a request to a proper response , and are only 50% likely to follow through on a command on first order. INTELLIGENCE OF DOGS - The ranking by breed: 40 - 54 -- 

good luck
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

When the kids (my daughter & neices & nephews) were little we had a little pony. The pony would only move if it was being led. I grew very tired very quickly of giving pony rides. I taught my Aussie to lead the pony. I used a harness on him and sent him off. He really loved the job. Kids were happy, I was happy, Aussie was happy...the pony wasn't too happy....


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

As far as the peeing goes, has he been cleared of a UTI?

I absolutely would not use an e-collar for this... good way to scare him out of peeing ever in front of you.

My current foster, Katie, doesn't empty her bladder when she pees and I know this so we wait outside until she's gone 2 or 3 times and a close eye is kept on her when we are in the house. Does it suck? Yup. Especially when it was 100+ degrees all last week but it's what I signed up for when I agreed to foster. She needs to learn that she empties her bladder outside and I have less mess to clean up inside.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Jamie, when I first got him all he knew was how to pee into the bathroom or on concrete. He came straight out of Manhattan. Meanwhile he starts peeing on the grass as well but he still poops on concrete only. Which is not a bad thing, it makes it easier for me to clean it up. He has no bladder issue whatsoever. He's a wild child, testing me every single step of the day and trying to breach the boundaries wherever and whenever he can. 

Kia on the other hand is constantly licking you. Meanwhile I have her at a point where I can say "off" and she leaves. Has anyone ever had a dog who is contantly licking, all day long, literally crawling onto your lap and onto the table just so she can lick you? But she's a total sweetheart and very easy to handle and nowhere near crazy, Chris is.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Mrs. K. - 

Does anyone near you have a four wheeler/ATV? They are used for a lot of high energy hounds that need to run as well. If you could drive a four wheeler and tether him to it, it would be safer than having you on a bike and he would get exercise too. Not sure where you are or how hot it is now, but it might be an idea when it is cooler.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Mrs.K said:


> Jamie, when I first got him all he knew was how to pee into the bathroom or on concrete. He came straight out of Manhattan. Meanwhile he starts peeing on the grass as well but he still poops on concrete only. Which is not a bad thing, it makes it easier for me to clean it up. He has no bladder issue whatsoever. He's a wild child, testing me every single step of the day and trying to breach the boundaries wherever and whenever he can.


Katie lived in a 5x10 kennel with her sister for the first 7 months of her life. So, like Chris, it took time to teach her where is appropriate to go instead of just going where you are. If think him peeing inside is testing you, then all the advice I can give is good luck.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

gsdraven said:


> Katie lived in a 5x10 kennel with her sister for the first 7 months of her life. So, like Chris, it took time to teach her where is appropriate to go instead of just going where you are. If think him peeing inside is testing you, then all the advice I can give is good luck.


Nah, we'll get there. I am taking SuzzyQ's advise and try the exercise approach. As for the peeing in the house, it works as long as I keep the schedule up and running.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

Mickey, my "Silly Sibe" was found wandering the streets or beach more likely of Savannah, GA. The rescue there treated him for Heartworm and he was so absolutely wide open he had to be sedated the entire time!!! I got him from my friend's Husky rescue near me and he said Mickey was wide open when he was younger. He's working line and has done sled dog racing. He's 5 now and reasonably sedate in the house.....until you show him a leash, and you'd BETTER be going on a race if you show him a racing harness. He learned VERY fast to SIT before I feed him and I have snatched up food if I forgot to make him sit first. I now make him SIT in the crate before I let him out. I make him sit before we go out on the walk. He has been VERY good in the hot weather....he hates it. When it's cool he pulls REALLY hard until he burns down energy. In the house he wants to be face down on the AC vent !

I think he would be an excellent therapy dog. 

Powell


----------



## Anjulian (May 28, 2011)

I do feel for you as I have an 8 month old Husky/GSD. I recognise all the things he does ,but mine is not as energetic as the one you have. After a 15 min walk and 30- 40 mins run about, mine flops down on the floor and goes to sleep. Have just bought 2 haltis as pup had chewed one up along with the bed post, the mail, things he finds etc. he does seem to be not as bad as your for sure, still does the same things but with less intensity. he jumps from the floor onto the back of the sofa and then up onto the table,if I dont get to him first. I recognise the speed you meantion- dive in, get it,swallow it,all in half a second flat. Have had some time to train as had him for 5 months now. He will stop and wait when off lead, do sometimes have to tell him more than once though. Clever,yes they are, he watches like a hawk,tries to jump up walls and climbs down places you just would not believe it possible. But he love to cuddles up,lies on my pillow,and is beginning to do as he is told. Think that mine might have a bit more shepherd in him, But he looks like a husky with shepherd colouring and loves everyone. He is a beautiful little thing, determined though, and am using that to train him. Cant use a backpack or a cart because of his age, but if I still need to when he gets older,then I will try it. The best thing i trained him to do, was to wait for his food, he has to give eye contact and keep his little bum on the floor, we can do 15 seconds with the food and 20 seconds off lead waiting to run and play. This does help in a lot of situations. He has to sit and wait to cross the road,and if its more than a few seconds wait,he howls at me and then has to wait longer,am sure he is catching on. all worth it in the end,especially if you decide to keep him after all that effort.:hug:


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Mrs.K said:


> I'll give it a try but I have four more dogs to work with and one dog can not take all the focuse and the center of attention and for the past three weeks that has been the case.


That's one of the possibilities that comes with fostering - having to devote the majority of your time to your foster dog. It's also a responsibilty of the fosterer.

I would suggest you need to give up the idea of fostering or tell the rescue group/shelter you are working with that you can only take non-issue dogs.

In the mean time - treat him like a puppy in regards to the inappropriate urinating. Keep him on leash or crated at all times and do NOT allow him unsupervised access to the outside.

*TAKE* him out, on leash, to urinate and praise him when he does.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> Kia on the other hand is constantly licking you. Meanwhile I have her at a point where I can say "off" and she leaves. Has anyone ever had a dog who is contantly licking, all day long, literally crawling onto your lap and onto the table just so she can lick you? But she's a total sweetheart and very easy to handle and nowhere near crazy, Chris is.


The 5 year old mini doxie that I adopted licks like that. If she isn't licking me, she is licking the floor, inside Hondo's mouth, the couch, sheets, pillow..it doesn't matter. It's a nervous habit. She does it when she is excited and always before she falls asleep. You can watch her when she sleeps on her side, she'll semi-wake up and start licking the air till she falls back asleep. It reminds me of a child who sucks their thumb.

I decided to treat it as if she were a child sucking her thumb. Therefore, I allow her to lick for a moment or two then I'll quietly tell her 'enough'. I haven't had her yet a year and she is doing much better. In the beginning I could tell her 'enough' and she'd stop and then start again. Or she'd move and start again. If I tell her 'enough' when she just starts, she'll get wound up and lick even longer. If I let her (I suppose release her habit) for a moment or so then she'll stop and settle down. 

She lays against my legs at night. She'll wake me up licking the sheets, all I have to do now is nudge her and she'll stop. Big difference from when she first came home.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> That's one of the possibilities that comes with fostering - having to devote the majority of your time to your foster dog. It's also a responsibilty of the fosterer.
> 
> I would suggest you need to give up the idea of fostering or tell the rescue group/shtler you are working with that you can only take non-issue dogs.


:thumbup:


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

. I started crate training him the day he got here, yet he still pees into the house, .........

I am at a point where I am trying to ignore all the complainin, have him on a strict rotation schedule, put him on a leash, take him out so he has no choice but to pee and then he's allowed to stay out for one or two hours where he's got some quality time, and then he goes back into the crate until the next time he's got to pee. 

I mean... REALLY? Standing in the open door, to the garden, peeing on the carpet? 

xxxxxx

this is beyond the need to void a bladder and not making it to the outdoors, not when the door is open and all he has to do is step outside.
The behaviour has to be changed before it is a filthy habit . Urine , full void, on carpet , soaking into the grain of the sub floor -- that would be the first thing that needs to be changed . 
Just hope that the other dogs don't use that spot as well.

I don't have an e collar or any other device(s) . This has to be solved in a remote way so that the animal feels that the correction did not come from Mrs K . I think there are mats with a mild current (batteries) to help in training for male dogs that "mark" furniture . ???

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> That's one of the possibilities that comes with fostering - having to devote the majority of your time to your foster dog. It's also a responsibilty of the fosterer.
> 
> I would suggest you need to give up the idea of fostering or tell the rescue group/shelter *you are working with that you can only take non-issue dogs.*
> 
> ...


Again, he is NOT an issue dog. He's a shepher/husky mix. He's a young crazy, wild, husky mix. He's exactly what the breed is like. Except for him not being housebroken, there are no issues. 

It's about his breed, I don't know his breed, I've never dealt with his breed. He does NOT have issues, he's being a young crazy husky, that is all there is to it. So please don't interpret anything into the topic that isn't there. 

And La Rene. Just quit with your stupid smileys. Do you EVER have your own opinion or do you rather follow like a sheep... ?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

There are also belly bands to help them learn what you want a little better. 

Lots of times you get dogs in with no idea. If I've always peed wherever I want to, and it feels good to empty my bladder then what is my incentive to hold it til I get outside? I have no reference for that. I just like peein! 

If people frame what dogs do in terms of being in control, dominant, etc, people react in that way. So now you have a literal peeing contest. 

But when framed as a training opportunity, setting the dog up to succeed, and do the schedule, etc, as she is going to do, you usually don't have to get into a struggle with the dog. Because there really isn't one. 

People like Powell understand the smarts of the Husky. And that's why their Huskies are so much smarter than other peoples' Huskies!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> And La Rene. Just quit with your stupid smileys. Do you EVER have your own opinion or do you rather follow like a sheep... ?


I can use a smiley if I please and I agree with what Lauri said.

Mrs K, I do have an opinon, but if I were to speak it, I would be banned.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

carmspack said:


> . I started crate training him the day he got here, yet he still pees into the house, .........
> 
> I am at a point where I am trying to ignore all the complainin, have him on a strict rotation schedule, put him on a leash, take him out so he has no choice but to pee and then he's allowed to stay out for one or two hours where he's got some quality time, and then he goes back into the crate until the next time he's got to pee.
> 
> ...


That is why he's only allowed out of the crate when he's been outside and released his bladder. Right now he's allowed outside for a couple of hours, if it he gets too crazy, where I feel that it goes beyond what I can deal with, I put him back into the crate, until he calmed down, and then let him out again. So far, today, that has worked the best. Right now, he's actually laying underneath the table, relaxing. 
Letting him run, through the house, crazy and ruining our house, knocking, breaking, ripping and eating things. Nope, not going to happen. 

If he behaves, he gets lots of love. 

In his case I am actually utilizing the crate and while everybody says the crate should never be used as punishment, it's not to punish him, it's for the sake of me staying sane and getting a break from a crazy household. 

Right now, I've removed every single bone. I can't have them out with him, if they are out, he'll throw them through the air, ruining the hardwood floor. 

Anyhow, I'll see if I can find a kids wagon and see that I can utilize that to tire him out.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> I can use a smiley if I please and I agree with what Lauri said.
> 
> Mrs K, I do have an opinon, but if I were to speak it, I would be banned.



I guess we feel mutual about each other. I don't like you either! You annoy the heck out of me!


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

Oh, the memories of my darling, beloved Gunnar..... He wasn't a Husky, but maybe he was a little bit of everything else, plus Lab?

I remember bouncing across the lawn on my belly with a dog collar in each hand as my two hooligans (Gunnar & Emma, GoldenX) went to greet my brother, who was laughing himself silly.... and bouncing across the lawn on my belly with a dog collar in each hand about a month later (yes, apparently I'm a slow learner) because there was a baby otter loose in the yard & I didn't want the dogs to hurt it, so I grabbed their collars & said, "Let's go inside" -- forgetting that "let's go" is a command, and "inside" is also a command..... and this time they obeyed most enthusiastically & tried to race each other back to the house, not mindful of the fact that their two-legged human was still attached to them....


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> I guess we feel mutual about each other. I don't like you either! You annoy the heck out of me!


Great


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> There are also belly bands to help them learn what you want a little better.
> 
> Lots of times you get dogs in with no idea. If I've always peed wherever I want to, and it feels good to empty my bladder then what is my incentive to hold it til I get outside? I have no reference for that. I just like peein!
> 
> ...


Yep, so far, today, it has worked. Not a single "accident", yet. Let's see how long it's going to take to completely break him from the habit. 

I had to housebreak Yukon and Zenzy but they were housebroken in three days and I never had to crate train them either to housebreak them.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

It takes a lot longer to break a habit than it does to create one


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, I guess if I can tire him out good enough to put some obedience on him things would probably get much easier too. Let's see how the wagon and biking thing works out. 

There have been some great ideas and maybe I can even try the Skijoering with him during the winter time, that wouldn't only be a great exercise for him but for me too. I wouldn't be surprised if that was something he'd love doing.


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

Putting wheels under myself with Gunner would have been disastrous. 

My Husky/Mal foster was the hardest dog to housebreak of all the dogs that have spent time in my home. He really didn't seem at all like a dominant dog, but it was really hard to find his motivators & keep him motivated. He also "lived in the moment" more than any dog I've seen before or since; the dog didn't seem to be able to anticipate anything. He was definitely a challenge.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> Nah, we'll get there. I am taking SuzzyQ's advise and try the exercise approach.


If you decide to use the pulling the sled approach, please post pictures! I'd love to see it!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Lilie said:


> If you decide to use the pulling the sled approach, please post pictures! I'd love to see it!


I wanted to do that anyways with my dogs. 

But I do believe it'd be good to have someone who knows how it works that'll teach you. I always told hubby that I want a German Shepherd dog sled team, he never believed me, just like he didn't believe that I'd get Judge... well... I guess it's time for a wake up call... (kidding)


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Onyx was such a pain to house break. He would walk and pee at the same time and when I would come home from work he would happy pee when I walked in the door. It became a habit to dash out the back door before he even got to think about peeing and wouldn't say hello until he peed, then lots of love and praise. But god was he a pain in the a! It took weeks. Sonar on the other hand got it in 3 days. Mainly because he wanted to make me happy. Onyx could have cared less about my happiness. lol

"Attention Deficit suffering super genius spaz"
This is the best definition of a Siberian husky I have every heard!

My thoughts on the wagon are don't attempt it. You are not going to have enough control and get going fast enough to tire him out. It's going to be a cluster and maybe someone will get hurt. You may be able to do this once he understand basic "mushing" commands but until then I wouldn't attempt it. Rollerblades are the easiest means of control on your part and will get him going fast enough to tire him out. Then maybe introduce a bike once he understand "wait", "hike", etc. 

It breaks my heart when I see people walking down the street with a cute little husky puppy. I've known several people who have gotten a husky puppy at the dog park at 8 weeks and kept coming to the park until around 6 months and then all the sudden disappeared. Hmmm...wonder why? I know why, been there done that, Onyx is lucky to be alive! j/k

I try and offer as much free education to new Husky owners because I know how challenging they are to own. I think I will ALWAYS own a sibe because I am totally in love with the breed and the silly characteristics they have, not like any other dog. They are also a challenge and I enjoy a good challenge. I also like to be a breed ambassador and educate people on the breed, they are just not a beautiful face with blue eyes. Onyx is one of very few Sibe's working to be a therapy dog. (he is the only one in our area) 

Where are you located? It may be that finding a foster that has experience with sibe's would be better for everyone. I may be able to help.


----------



## Gmthrust (Mar 3, 2010)

Mrs. K,

With my girl Keek, I had to put her on the treadmill before taking her out running with the bike, and had to bike run her before carting her, at first.

She has a dollop of Siberian Husky in her genes (not sure how much, could be less than a quarter, but she has one ice blue eye, and at times, the gay tail)... which gave her the wild crazy you're describing. Keek was born feral, and separated from moma and poppa and siblings at about 5 weeks of age (age of her rescue), and handed to my husband where he works, with the words, this one is yours. So, anyway, lol, that's the brief two minute history of Keek.

The point is....and you might not have to do this but I did....you might have to exercise Chris before exercising him in the structural way. I mean, you might have to let him go ahead and be super-tongue-hanging crazy in the backyard, or equivalent, to be able bike-run the ever living heck outta Chris BEFORE hooking him up to the wagon. That's how it went with Keek, just only at first. Pretty soon, I mean if he is like Keek, you won't hafta excersize him before exercising him! Don't give up....it does get better, really really better!

She now knows all the lingo--- "right" and "left" (folks say, GEE, for right, and HAW for left, but I don't because of future plans in pulling a wide array of other things)....oh btw and a big bonus of learning those words, with hand signals, paid off big time for Agility.

Keep at it, Mrs. K.....you got us rooting for you and Chris! Once you've got one training like that....all the other dogs follow it, I mean, with mine it worked out that way. I hope with all my heart it does with yours!

It's soooo much fun!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you all so much for the support. I will test a couple of things to tire him out before starting to work him. He's got a very high ball I so that is something I should be able to utilize as well. 

I was also thinking of replacing the carpet with that gummie/rubber that you can get at tractor supply. If anyone pees on there it doesn't get into the floor and I don't have to worry about the dogs getting any ideas because I can easily clean it up instead of having to scrubb the carpet on my knees. Either that, or I have to rent a rugdoctor and deepclean it. Eventually I'd like to upgrade to real tiles. Especially because of the dogs.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

*Female/Male not getting along*

Have you ever had the case where a male and female didn't get along and they actually got into a full blown fight?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Just had that happen... never had a case like that, not even at my parents, ever before... not fun... both dogs are okay though, thank god it's just scratches.... I think Chris is getting too much for this pack. It's not a good match. Each day he's more settling in, they bolder and crazier and annoying he gets. So for now I am playing the rotation game.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Yes. Specially if I just stood back and let them work it out (I'm thinking the vet loved the huge bill and $$$$$ he got from that decision).

Instead, I now see there may be an issue and use my brain and management to PREVENT it from ramping up from dirty looks to full blown fights. 

#1 thing to keep the things calmer is EXERCISE for my dogs. Involving me and time and truly worn out dogs. Packing them up and hiking/swimming for a few hours is ideal at least 3 times a week.

#2 is DOG CLASS for one or both dogs. Usually helps to take at least the aggressor. He/she is the one that is ignoring and not looking to me before starting the fight. So he/she is the one who needs to learn from me (while I learn to be the leader).

#3 Read The Dog Listener by Jan Fennell. Purchase and watch the DVD 'Calming Signals' by Turid Rugaas


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm not sure what specific dogs your talking about? your own or the fosters? But it may be that Chris being such a wild child, he is creating conflict within your own dogs, stress, displaced aggression, that type of thing.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Maggie, they do get exercise. She was completely worn out yesterday evening. As for Chris, I am trying to give him as much as I do but honestly, at this point. I'd rather call the rescue and find him a better, more husky experienced foster home. 

I am not going to do the same mistake like I did before. I will manage them as long as I can but I am not scared to admit if something isn't working and I'd rather remove a dog from the pack instead of trying to make it work and maybe make it even worse. I've been there before. 

She has NEVER had an issue with another dog like that ever before. We've had seven dogs in a house that was half the size but none of them were as crazy and annoying as he is. 

I really and truly believe that he is simply not a good match for this pack. The first week he wasn't as bold and crazy as he is now but they more he settles in, they crazier he gets and if he's not a match, he's not a match...


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I think I might have just had a breakthrough with him, training wise...


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I actually got the smell and stains out with the Dyson Maintainance powder and Spray. 

Anyhow, the bitch and Chris got into a fight this morning. He was so crazy and annoying like never before, even escaped my husband through the door. Anyhow, I am rotating them in and out and right now. 

However, it looks like I had a small training breakthrough. He actually learned "down" (yaaay). 

Called the rescue to let them know what is going on. If he's not a match than it's better if we find him a new foster home. In the beginning he wasn't as crazy as he is now and if it's getting any worse than it already is I fear that this may turn into a toxic situation and I've been there before... not trying to do that again... I wished anyone had told me what this dog is like...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Perhaps you should limit yourself to one foster dog at a time. Fostering is really tricky and often no one can tell you what a dog is "really" like b/c they react differently in different situations. And adding multiple fosters when you have young dogs who already have issues just adds stress to your household and can bring out or teach new problem behaviors to your own dogs. The gsd rescue I fostered for only allowed multiple fosters in very experienced foster homes. 

i've gotten fosters who i was told had all kinds of problems and I've had no problems with them. I've also had fosters who were great with my cat but went on to chase the cat in their forever home or developed other behavioral issues. 

It's all about leadership.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

The thing is, my dogs don't have issues with other dogs. We've had seven dogs in a place smaller than this house, no fenced in yard, different breeds, from Great Danes, to Dachshunds, they are well socialized, we've been to dog parks, they are worked around a ton of other dogs... generally, we don't have issues with any other dogs. 

I can throw in here whatever I want and it's usually not an issue at all. Pit Bull, Bullterriers, Airdales, Border Collies... not an issue. Kia does not make any issues either. She's as calm and relaxed as mine but Chris is the total opposite. 

Even if he was the only foster... it would probably be a problem because he's that insane... If I raise my voice I have mine perfectly under control. Chris.. he could care less. He looks at you and starts a staring contest. I guess I have to start using tough love with him because one thing I won't tolerate and that is a dog making a fool out of me. Seriously, it's time to get serious and teach him some manners, not only around the house but around other dogs and not every dog likes being jumped on or bounced off. 



BowWowMeow said:


> Perhaps you should limit yourself to one foster dog at a time. Fostering is really tricky and often no one can tell you what a dog is "really" like b/c they react differently in different situations. And adding multiple fosters when you have young dogs who already have issues just adds stress to your household and can bring out or teach new problem behaviors to your own dogs. The gsd rescue I fostered for only allowed multiple fosters in very experienced foster homes.
> 
> i've gotten fosters who i was told had all kinds of problems and I've had no problems with them. I've also had fosters who were great with my cat but went on to chase the cat in their forever home or developed other behavioral issues.
> 
> It's all about leadership.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Anyhow, I am going outside and try to tire him out as good as I can. Let's see how it'll work. I'll continue reporting. He's a sweetheart so I won't give up on him...


----------



## rblanshan (Jun 23, 2011)

Poor Mrs. K! I totally agree with you that if you don't think it's going to work, you should contact the rescue group. You have other dogs you have to protect too. It sounds like this dog might do better with a no dog (or just 1) household. I wonder how much of this is him being hyperactive AND trying to figure out his place in the pack. Someone without other dogs and can devote all the time to him might be better for him. And hopefully they do lots of running/hiking, ect!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow. I just read through this whole thread. I applied to a rescue to adopt a 1 year old female husky several months before I got Dharma. They lost my paper work and never got back to me. I am REALLY glad, right now, that they did. Well, I am any way, cuz I love Dharma more than the stars, moon and heavens above but now I am REALLY super glad that they did cuz I don't think I could manage a husky. More power to you Mrs K. and good luck!!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I contacted the rescue and if needed there is a new foster in place. I told them that I want to give it a little more time before I make my decision. 

So far he's on a strict routine. In the mornin, after he went potty, he's being clicker trained with the kibble he usually would get as food. That alone works wonders. He has to earn his freedom and every single kibble. 

After that he's going back into the crate until Kia, the other foster is worked. Then, Judge, Kia and Chris go outside into the backyard so they can potty and run around a bit, as they please. After an hour or two, he's coming back into the house, straight into the crate. In the afternoon he's pulling a pack with a bowling ball in the frontyard for a good half an hour. He's still got tons of energy but meanwhile we got the whining, howling, barking, complaining in the crate under control and I don't have to run after him to get him into the crate anymore. 

We are doing babysteps but so far, we make progress. Not as much and fast as I'd like to but it's progress. Also, I found out that he is walking on the leash much more comfortable when he's wearing a harness. So I walk him with two leashes. A short leash on the harness and the normal leash on the collar. As soon as he starts pulling on the collar I re-direct him to the harness and get control of him, and then back to the collar. 

So far I had not have to use a prong. It's still a loooot of work but we are getting there.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> ... it's about my foster Chris.
> 
> Any advise what could help to actually teach him something?
> I've seen Huskies in my old club and it took them five times longer than anyone else. They were the sweetest dogs but waaay to independent and crazy wild bouncing around. Everybodies friend but could care less about their handlers...
> ...


We went through the same thing with Max our GSD/Husky mix when he first came to us. He used to race through the house full speed while removing anything in his way. He was uncontrollable and from one second being totally calm to the next second jumping up and starting his crazy phase. It drove us nuts and frankly, we were wondering if we had done the right thing in adopting him at that time. This requires a lot of patience. I usually had to block him into a corner for him to stop at that moment and insisted on him getting into the "Platz" position until he was calmer again. I think the underlying thing really was trust. He was new and there was no trust established. Besides he was abused in his past, so that made it more difficult. I made sure to correct him immediately without getting angry at him because the anger emotions got him wired even more. So whatever means you use....let it be consistent, apply it in a non angry, non frustrated way and show him that he can trust you. It took Max 2 years until suddenly from one day to another broke and he never resorted to that behavior again. Throughout those 2 years he got better and better at recognizing the rules in our household. Exercise is huge. Like it is with GSDs....wear him out, let him race around a safe enclosed area, etc. Wishing you success.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

"just say no". you're kidding right???



Oldnewbie said:


> It's strange that cusswords are starred out but it's OK to say _*removed*_! Talk about a double standard.


----------

